# Freezing milk question



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

I noticed in the threads that everyone suggest using a chest freezer specifically for freezing milk. Why? I can understand not using a frost free (which I don't have anyway) but is a chest freezer better for milk than an upright? I have never frozen milk before and don't want to waste any.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

as long as it isn't self defosting doesn't matter if it is upright or chest.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Wouldn't you lose more cold out of an upright every time you open it?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

IMO opening is opening.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

It doesn't matter what type of freezer you have as long there is no auto defrost. Sure more cold air spills out of an upright, but not enough to effect the quality of the frozen items inside.

Christy


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Well sure, but I mean, cold air sinks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes, cold air falls. But the amount of cold air you lose by opening an upright freezer will not effect the quality of the frozen food. 

More importantly, never put a gallon of warm milk in the freezer next to a frozen gallon. The warm milk will begin to defrost the surface of the frozen milk and you will have the same kind of problems as with an auto defrost freezer. Warm milk place in the freezer to cool will only be about 50F in an hour. That is why I always recommend using a chiller, ice water or brine solution to cool milk.

We have enough to be concerned about in regards to milk temps without needlessly worrying about how much cold air that you lose opening an upright freezer compared to a chest freezer 

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes you are right Ashley you upright are not as effience as chest as far as losing mor air when opening the door, but if your like I am and that is all you have or even if you have both types. You won't notice the difference just like Christy says not enough to be concerned abt. 
Granted anyone debating which to buy then by all means buy a chest if you have the room. BUT what ever you don't want a self defrosting type. 
Just for the record in a manual freezer milk/colostrum will keep a year, but in a self defrosting modle 2 to 3 mo max.


----------

